# Thomas/Grady county



## Joelb07

Kicking off the season this morning. Plots look good and the deer heard looks even better.


----------



## Jmk822

Day 2....no dice seeing any deer during the day. I've seen some nice ones at night on the cameras though.


----------



## RUTMAGIC

Need some cooler weather to move these critters.


----------



## Joelb07

Small bucks chasing and grunting this morning


----------



## southGAlefty

Cool weather is kicking it off I'm sure. I'll be doing my best to put the time in from now to end of season.


----------



## joedublin

Still seeing 2 or 3 bucks walking together so I guess our rut still has not started in full yet.


----------



## bilgerat

hope they are in the chase phase next week, Im headed down to hunt River creek wma


----------



## Joelb07

Had a lot of action this past weekend then all of a sudden nothing. Been hunting all week. Haven't seen a deer since Tuesday morning.


----------



## southGAlefty

bilgerat said:


> hope they are in the chase phase next week, Im headed down to hunt River creek wma



Supposed to have a front with some much needed rain push through our area Tuesday/Wednesday of next week. I'd put my $ on that being the thing that gets the ball rolling. That hunt is usually pretty good as long as the weather cooperates. Keep us posted on what you see, I've got some land not too far from there.


----------



## diehardhunter64

I will be there also. Got a Plan A, B, and C already. Kinda nice to live within 1/2 mile of the gate, and I suffered through some rough hunts in Sept and Oct just to try and get zeroed in on a couple of spots for this hunt. It will be my third rifle hunt there and really hope the weather holds. I hunt primarily across the road from RC, and so far, no serious rut behavior has been seen. The first of Dec is the time to be in the woods in this part of Thomas Co traditionally, just need some cold weather and this year, some rain.


----------



## southGAlefty

Been slow for me so far over the holiday. I've been hearing of some chasing going on though in and around Grady.


----------



## bilgerat

diehardhunter64 said:


> I will be there also. Got a Plan A, B, and C already. Kinda nice to live within 1/2 mile of the gate, and I suffered through some rough hunts in Sept and Oct just to try and get zeroed in on a couple of spots for this hunt. It will be my third rifle hunt there and really hope the weather holds. I hunt primarily across the road from RC, and so far, no serious rut behavior has been seen. The first of Dec is the time to be in the woods in this part of Thomas Co traditionally, just need some cold weather and this year, some rain.



this will be My second hunt down there, Ive got a plan A and B, plan on getting My stand in one of the two this afternoon, Im looking for My rain gear this morn, haven't needed it yet this season so Im not sure where it is.  looks like the temps will be cooling off after the rain so I really stoked and hope there some rut action going on


----------



## Buckfever

Good luck guy's! A bad sinus infection may cause me to miss part, or all of this hunt and I sure was wanting to be there. Maybe the antibiotics will help me enough, so I can try it a couple times.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss

Saw a spike chasing a doe this morning hope to see better tomorrow.


----------



## joedublin

I'll be up there in Grady Dec.7-13...I'll let you know what I see then....it should be good by that time. I'm after a 12 point that I've tried to get for the past 2 seasons.


----------



## bilgerat

saw 3 bucks at River creek in 2 1/2 days, 2 were 8 points , one at dawn and one at dark, they were alone just cruising , and the  third was a young spike following a doe at 9:30 am., The second 8 was a big mature buck in the 130 range, too bad I had already filled My buck tag with first smaller 8


----------



## southGAlefty

Bundle up boys the end of the week looks cold. Thank God for this rain!


----------



## southGAlefty

I killed a nice 9 this morning coming to a grunt looking for a fight. He had been fighting in the last day or so, had a fresh split ear that had not even scabbed over and a busted G3 that was still white inside. Weighed 190lbs on the dot. Y'all get in the woods if you can, it's happening.


----------



## Buckfever

Congrats southGAlefty!


----------



## southGAlefty

Anybody able to hunt this weekend?


----------



## Joelb07

Coming up Wednesday to hunt through the weekend. How's it looking?


----------



## diehardhunter64

Shot a 3 yr old 8 pt Fri PM. 175 lbs. Out cruising early(4:45).


----------



## Joelb07

That's in Thomas county or Grady?


----------



## joedublin

We're about the last ones in SW Georgia here in Whigham to have the deer go in rut. It's just about ready to bust wide open in the next week or so.


----------



## southGAlefty

I watched a 2.5 year old 6 point bumping does around this afternoon in Grady. The next 10 days should be good.


----------



## Pointpuller

They have turned on in South Grady.  Had a mature 8pt. Friday pm at 12yds.  He never quite gave it up to the recurve.  Had 2 chases this morning.  Saw 3 young bucks and 7 does.


----------



## diehardhunter64

Joelb07 said:


> That's in Thomas county or Grady?



Thomas(West)


----------



## slipknot

Woodsman69 said:


> Buddy of mine killed a 219 pound 10 point near Whigham yesterday. He sent me a pic of the scale's reading and its legit.



Well lets see this Buck...


----------



## Pointpuller

Killed an 8pt. this morning with recurve.  Another member killed a big 9pt.  Both were cruising in South Grady.


----------



## southGAlefty

Merry Christmas guys!


----------



## joedublin

lefty...any movement up there in Grady County...planning to be there for the last week of the season......Joe


----------



## southGAlefty

Been kinda slow since the heat hit. Was seeing good chasing right up until Christmas Eve. My neighbor killed a pretty good 8 I had pictures of on Christmas morning. I'm still seeing does but the buck sightings have gone down the last couple days. Cold snap will help.


----------



## Mako22

A big eight point was seen in daylight yesterday crossing Joiner road by the bridge over that creek there.


----------



## dblnranch

*Kinda slow in Whigham..*

...this was the only thing coming in close to a buddy's stand last night who hunts near Whigham.  Yup, a kind fellow member parked under his stand.

We'll the rut sure must be about in full swing because the yahoo hunters have rolled into town!


----------



## Mako22

dblnranch said:


> ...this was the only thing coming in close to a buddy's stand last night who hunts near Whigham.  Yup, a kind fellow member parked under his stand.
> 
> We'll the rut sure must be about in full swing because the yahoo hunters have rolled into town!



Really you sure there isn't more to this story?


----------



## southGAlefty

Anybody still grinding it out? I had a couple new bucks show up on camera on one of my places the week of Christmas, no daylight pictures though. I will be spending the last week of the season on that place hoping one of them slips up.


----------



## Mako22

southGAlefty said:


> Anybody still grinding it out? I had a couple new bucks show up on camera on one of my places the week of Christmas, no daylight pictures though. I will be spending the last week of the season on that place hoping one of them slips up.



Some big bucks still being seen and shot near Whigham


----------



## joedublin

I'll be up there in Whigham for this last try at snaggin' that big 10 point that I've been chasing for the past 3 years. Wish me luck !


----------



## sevenmag

Killed a good one between Whigham and Cairo on the 19th, wasn't stinking or anything. It has slowed down alot since.


----------



## TripleD

how did folks make out in this cold weather? Didn't see much during the day but cameras showed some bucks at night of course....same old story, right?


----------



## southGAlefty

TripleD said:


> how did folks make out in this cold weather? Didn't see much during the day but cameras showed some bucks at night of course....same old story, right?



Par for the course in my neck of the woods as well. Been a good year though. Only 9 more months to go if the good Lord's willing!


----------



## slipknot

Season synopsis in a nutshell....VERY slow for me in Thomas Co.


----------



## jimbar

We hunted in west Thomas county and South Grady. Was VERY slow for us also especially after thanksgiving.


----------

